# Denise Austin is fucking annoying



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 23, 2003)

She has her own aerobics show on the Lifestyle channel.  She is probably really hot if you haven't seen her before.  But something about that big smile and her tone of voice makes me want to choke her.







I just had to let you all know.


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2003)

I think they need to replace her!!!  She's had a good run.. no let a new hottie move on in!!


----------



## y2gt (Sep 23, 2003)

it sounds like she's high as a kite. She seems like a complete dunce.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 23, 2003)

LMAO!!!! I have this Pilates video that she made..and it sounds like shes wanting to have sex through out it all..sooo annoying.. I turn the volume down, and turn my stereo up!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 23, 2003)

Here's an idea:  Change the channel.  


Denise Austin?  Isn't she like 82 years old?  Her and Jack Lalanne ought to hook up.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 23, 2003)

She was ok like 10 years ago, I never considered her hot though.


----------



## irontime (Sep 23, 2003)

I'd do her


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2003)

You would!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2003)

What does she look like???


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What does she look like???


----------



## gr81 (Sep 23, 2003)

he looks pretty good to me, especially foro an older shick, if she is so annoying then shut her up the only way we know, put a d*ck in her mouth.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 23, 2003)

She looks fine as far as people goes, but not attractive to me. If not for the smile she'd be a zero virtually.


----------



## kyab424 (Jul 13, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Here's an idea:  Change the channel.
> 
> 
> Denise Austin?  Isn't she like 82 years old?  Her and Jack Lalanne ought to hook up.



I can't believe you guys!Denise is sweet as punch.Charles Sciple


----------



## urbanski (Jul 13, 2009)

yay for a 6 year old thread bump...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 13, 2009)

urbanski said:


> yay for a 6 year old thread bump...



Yah, I'll take the chubby daughter:


----------



## kyab424 (Sep 24, 2009)

david said:


> I think they need to replace her!!!  She's had a good run.. no let a new hottie move on in!!



How could you say that?Annoying?Denise is the absolute best.Did they D/C her show?I didn't know that either


----------



## maniclion (Sep 24, 2009)

Stacey said:


> LMAO!!!! I have this Pilates video that she made..and it sounds like shes wanting to have sex through out it all..sooo annoying.. I turn the volume down, and turn my stereo up!


Where is Stacey, she was always a sweetie pie.....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


>



Bump for me boinking the thick daughter again.


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 26, 2009)

thick?  She's looks normal IMO.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 26, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> thick?  She's looks normal IMO.


Her thighs are the size of her mom and sisters put together.....


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 26, 2009)

lol, I like her legs the best


----------



## kyab424 (Apr 11, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Here's an idea:  Change the channel.
> 
> 
> Denise Austin?  Isn't she like 82 years old?  Her and Jack Lalanne ought to hook up.



I can't believe you guys annoying,you gotta get on the floor and do those leg lifts with Ms.America!kyab424


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 12, 2010)

I like DA, I used to JO to her back when I was like 14 or 15 when she had those fitness shows on ESPN.


----------

